# Has anyone NOT had a problem with HDMI?



## tubbyama (Sep 24, 2006)

The HDMI may be a deal breaker for me as my set-up depends on it. Has anyone used the 622 for an extended time and NOT had a problem? Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

tubbyama said:


> The HDMI may be a deal breaker for me as my set-up depends on it. Has anyone used the 622 for an extended time and NOT had a problem? Thanks


I have had the 622 since April and have not ever had any HDMI signal loss. The only thing I notice from time to time is that the handshake between the TV and the 622 doesn't occur sometimes and I have to change the input on the TV to component and then back to HDMI and it works again. I don't think this has to do with the 622 though.


----------



## JST4FN (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I've only had mine about 4 days now, but I learned today that the component out and my TV do a better job. For some reason the HDMI output seemed grainy and a little low on color. I swapped back to the component and my picture was back. I just thought I would pass that along.

Thanks Mike


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

tubbyama said:


> The HDMI may be a deal breaker for me as my set-up depends on it. Has anyone used the 622 for an extended time and NOT had a problem? Thanks


Mine has been working flawlessly for 3 months.


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

me too.
I got 622 upgrade from my ancient Dish receiver back around May, along with Panasonic 42" plasma, and (knock on wood) ZERO PROBLEMS. Certainly no HDMI problems. I got my HDMI cable at CircuitCity, I'm sure I paid WAY TOO MUCH for it.

Have had the 622 reboot on its own precisely once, and in playing with menu things have had it hang a couple times, requiring resetting it, but essentially it has been (amazingly) flawless.

Chuck in Florida



tubbyama said:


> The HDMI may be a deal breaker for me as my set-up depends on it. Has anyone used the 622 for an extended time and NOT had a problem? Thanks


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I've leased a ViP622 for 3 months. HDMI still works great. This might be due to the fact that I have a HDMI to DVI adapter, which goes to a Sony 36" HD CRT.

However, the ViP622 has many other problems, like a partially broken "pause" feature, frequent video and audio glitches, and picture breakups. I also got the dreaded "Hard Drive Corrupt" message last week, but fortunately didn't lose recordings.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I've had mine for nearly six months & no problems with HDMI.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

tubbyama said:


> The HDMI may be a deal breaker for me as my set-up depends on it. Has anyone used the 622 for an extended time and NOT had a problem? Thanks


I've had my 622 since the beginning (Feb '06??). While SW has improved with each update (actually quite stable right now), early versions were dicey and prone to freeze ups, reboots, audio issues, etc.

Thru it all, I've had NO issues with HDMI connected to my Toshiba DLP. My guess is that compatibility varies wildly with TV make/model.


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

Had my 622 hooked up to my 61" Samsung DLP since June with HDMI and no problems with it at all. Looks beautiful! (hope I didn't jinx myself!)


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I got my 622 in Feb 2006 when they first became available. HDMI has been working great ever since.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

5 months here, no issues (using HDMI to DVI)


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

3 months, no problems.


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

Since March 2006, No Problems.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

My buddy has a 622 hooked up to his Panasonic plasma via HDMI with no issues.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Running a Panasonic DLP since Feb on my 622. The HDMI has been great for both sound and video.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Since April 2006 on my 622, and about 18 months with my 942 hooked to my Sony Grand Wega. NEVER had a problem (knocking on wood).


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

No problems in about 2 months.

Mike


----------



## jrdnyquist (Sep 13, 2006)

No problems with HDMI here so far (one month).


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

No problems with HDMI since install on June 16, 2006.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

I have had mine for a few months and no problems whatsoever. I have a HDMI to DVI cable, since my TV only has a DVI input. No HDCP handshake problems either.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Got the 622 in April. Started out with component to our RPTV, then in June ran a 25' HDMI cable to a Samsung LCD (both active at same time). No problems at all.

Brad


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an HDMI to DVI connection and have had no problems whatsoever from my 622 to my Panny RPLCD


----------



## tubbyama (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I've had HDMI on my 211 since Feb/06 with no problems. But, I'd suggest that you support the cable at the back of the receiver, so the weight of the cable doesn't pop the solder connections off the circuit board. 

Think of the cable as a lever. You want to move the fulcrum out some, so there's not so much force on the lever.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

No problem so far. I've had it hooked up via HDMI for a couple of weeks to my Sony 50A2000. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I would say that mine has been working perfectly for 2 months, but if I say it out loud , I will jinks myself.


----------



## mceach8 (Oct 3, 2006)

The only problem I've had with 622 hdmi is when the installer hooked it up my TV is hdmi and old box was DVI....so he put an adapter on and I had lots of noise....went and purchased a HDMI to HDMI cord and no more problems....:hurah:


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

Had it since May...

No problems at all to report....

I'm using a very inexpensive HDMI - DVI cable.


----------



## bkleven (Jul 8, 2006)

No problems once I realized that 5.1 channel audio over HDMI was not yet supported.


----------



## christophersj (Apr 21, 2006)

No problems here at all with HDMI to a Sony TUBE HDTV


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

8 months and counting of working HDMI ... using a lightweight cheap HDMI cable to feed my Philips HD.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

I've had my 622 since June - No HDMI problems at all


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

No problems with hdmi since installed in march. TV is a phillips and they were in on the hdmi development so would expect the handshake to be good and it has. 
Dave.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I've had no problems with hdmi hookup, installed mid July 2006, to a 34" crt Dish-branded tv.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

ZERO problems in 7 months!


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

I have had the 622 since February and have only ever had it hooked up via HDMI, and I have never had any problems. Other then a random popping sound that was fixed via a software update.


----------



## Darrell (Jul 30, 2006)

Flawless operation for 4 months. Cheapest cable Wally World had. TV is a JVC 56" LCoS.


----------



## tubbyama (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, the install guy is comming today. We shall see. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

NO problems since I got my two 622s in February on both hdtvs.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

No problems since installation.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

I've had a 622 for 4 months - hooked directly into a JVC RX-D702B receiver via HDMI and haven't had a hiccup since I plugged it in. Great machine.


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

No problems after 3 weeks with hdmi fed to a ae-900u pj. I'm using a blue jeans *50* ft cable and there is noticable improvement with hdmi over component.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

No problem here since June with a 4 ft. HDMI-DVI adapter cable feeding the DVI input to my Dwin Processor. I also have a fan blowing cool air over the 622 and the case is just slightly above room temperature.


----------



## tubbyama (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow Great picture on my 92" 720p feed. I hope it lasts. Pic looks every bit as good or better than my old voom reciever. I'm pretty happy so far. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

